# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  XQ-58A Valkyrie demonstrator, a long-range, high subsonic unmanned air vehicle, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

Air Force Research Laboratory

Kratos Defense and Security Solutions

----------


## Airicist

XQ-58A Valkyrie Demonstrator inaugural flight

Published on Mar 6, 2019




> The XQ-58A Valkyrie demonstrator, a long-range, high subsonic unmanned air vehicle, completed its inaugural flight March 5, 2019 at Yuma Proving Grounds, Arizona. The Air Force Research Laboratory partnered with Kratos Unmanned Aerial Systems to develop the XQ-58A. (US Air Force video)


"XQ-58A Valkyrie demonstrator completes inaugural flight"

March 6, 2019

----------

